

Apple reveals long-rumored Apple Watch - nav1
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2014/09/apple-reveals-long-rumored-apple-watch/

======
dvcc
This might be one of Apple's worst products in recent history (past 10 years
or so). It brings pretty much nothing new to the market, that wasn't already
there.

~~~
slyn
>No wireless. Less space than a Nomad. Lame

------
pktgen
Is it just me or is this name kind of poor? "I'll check my Apple Watch" just
doesn't sound as good as "I'll check my iWatch."

What's next, the Apple Phone?

------
zeruch
Its...an Apple product. Very well made, but its more of a branding exercise
than a technology launch.

------
mathieuh
Maybe it will grow on me but first impressions are that this is really not a
looker.

